

Ask HN: Why are Adria Richards stories still being buried and deleted? - deltaqueue

There is undoubtedly a population on HN who finds this saga has been over-analyzed, but I'm curious why threads are still being deleted / buried despite 1) the details having been proven NOT to be fake (an original concern of PG) and 2) the reactions and story still developing.<p>Many submissions contain similar comments but there's still interesting debate about the legal recourse, social fallout, etc. so I don't understand why these are being squashed so systematically.
======
ed56
I don't know exactly why, but my guess is because it is an objectively
small/unimportant news story that has been analyzed for multiple days, as you
mention.

